# Mifi devices



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

I am considering buying the Virgin Mobile Mifi for use with my iPod Touch and would like feedback from those of you who have one or even another Mifi such as the one from Verizon.  The customer reviews I've read have been pretty mixed, but a lot of people report terrible speed problems to the point that the device is often unusable.  I really just want to be able to use the Internet on my iPod when I'm out and not near Wifi.  I have a Virgin Mobile prepay phone and have been pretty happy with it, especially considering I only pay $15 every 3 weeks.  The Mifi is very tempting to me, but I don't want to invest $150 if it is as unusable as some claim it is due to extremely slow speeds.  I did read what some have written about it here right after buying it, and at least two of you seemed pretty satisfied, but I was wondering if that was still true.  Could you share the positives and negatives with me?  Thanks.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I haven't used one, so I can't provide direct experience, but here's some threads from another site that gets more Apple traffic than we do:

Virgin Mobile:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=963807

Virgin used to offer several prepaid plan options; now it appears they might be down to just two. The nice thing there is that you can simply top up with more MB very easily.

Clear iSpot:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=989681

The Clear is a great option IF service is available in your area. It is 4G based, but does not have a 3G backup mode, so is coverage in your area is spotty, it's not a great option. If you do have coverage locally though, the data is unlimited, and the speed is excellent. I seriously considered this one, but no coverage in Denver (we travel there regularly) was a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had the Virgin Mobile one for about two months. I initially subscribed at the $20/mo plan, but now I have to get the $40/mo unlimited data plan since they went to two price tiers instead of four. It's still probably a good deal, as I have four WiFi devices, but with the MiFi I now need only the one data plan.

I've done some speed tests and it generally gets around 600-800 mbps. I think that's probably typical 3G speed.

Overall, I'm satisfied with it. It's nice to have a battery-powered device with an easily replaceable battery.  

I had to get a car charger for it, though. It only lasts about 4-5 hours on charge when I'm out geocaching (looking at satellite maps and such).

I have a Virgin Mobile phone also. It's on a $30 for 3 months plan.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm very happy with mine (Virgin); it does what I need it to do the few times I'm away from WiFi.  I don't want it to stream video, just to check email and surf the net, generally.  I have had it be kinda slow a couple of times, but I've had that happen with hotel WiFi, too.

I just get the 10 day plan now and then when I know I'm likely to be without WiFi for several days in a row.  So far, I think I've signed up for it 3 times.  Maybe four.  I don't anticipate needing it again for several months, but it's nice to know I have it if I do need it.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't want it to stream video


I don't think it's fast enough to do that.  

Mike


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I have had Verizon's MiFi since May, and I love it.  My husband uses it with the laptop when he travels, and I keep it in my purse for ipad or ipod Touch. It is very reliable, fast and works everywhere.  The only downside is the price (device was "free" with a 2-year contract @ $60/month).  We had a broadband card for years so we were grandfathered for unlimited service (not available any more).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I don't think it's fast enough to do that.
> 
> Mike


I know, that's why it works for me, it's fast enough...

Betsy


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

For those who have the Virgin Mobile mifi and haven't used it in a while, just wanted to let you know the monthly cost has gone up from $40 to $50!  I bought one in December and paid for the service ($40 per month at that time) for two months--it worked very well for me, but I don't know how often I'll be using it at this price hike.  The increase was a major factor in my decision to buy a 3G AT&T first generation iPad instead of a Wifi only one.  I'd rather pay $25 a month for 2GB data, which should be plenty for me, than $50 and have to carry around yet another device.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been thinking about putting the MiFi card up on the shelf. I just don't think it's worth the $40 a month for the little I use it. I originally signed up for the $20 a month plan, then after a month, that plan was gone and I had to go to the $40 a month one. It's still $40 a month for mine, even though they raised the price. If it goes to $50 a month for me, it’s history, because it just isn’t worth that much to me. I'd save money by going to the $10/10 days plan and renewing 3 times a month.  

Mike


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

jmiked said:


> I've been thinking about putting the MiFi card up on the shelf. I just don't think it's worth the $40 a month for the little I use it. I originally signed up for the $20 a month plan, then after a month, that plan was gone and I had to go to the $40 a month one. It's still $40 a month for mine, even though they raised the price. If it goes to $50 a month for me, it's history, because it just isn't worth that much to me. I'd save money by going to the $10/10 days plan and renewing 3 times a month.
> 
> Mike


Mike, I agree, to me it's not worth $50 a month unless I'm using a lot more than I am. I originally got it because I wanted to get internet access with my iPod touch when away from home since I didn't have a smart phone. But since Virgin finally introduced a decent smart phone (LG Optimus V), I have access for just $25 a month, and I also just ordered a first generation 3G iPad and will be getting a data plan with that for another $25. I will probably keep the mifi but I haven't activated it since January and probably won't again until I need to to keep my account active. I wonder if I would still qualify for the $40 a month since I set up an account before the price increase, or if you have to have maintained continuous service. It was a good deal for me at the time but now I really only see myself using it a couple of times a year. It would be nice if you could do the 10/10 plan and just pay $30 a month all at once.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I got the VZ MIFI free and have the $20/month coverage (I get a discount through work).  It is simple to set up.  Since it is so small, it travels very well and is a nice "back-up" plan when WIFI may not otherwise be available.  The speed has been okay for our needs.  

We also got the hot spot option on one of our our new VZ iPhones.  If we're both traveling (in separate directions, which happens often enough these days  . ), we both have a WIFI device to use in a pinch if need be.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I tried it as my home modem for a while (unlimited contract with Clear 4G).  It was ok.  But fairly high latency and we have too much traffic, so if everyone was on at once (4 computers, wii, tivo, ipad, etc.) it was too much.

I eventually just rooted my android phone for the occational time that I needed it.


----------

